# Redlands Symphony is holding Soloist Auditions



## Redlands Symphony (Jul 18, 2018)

Redlands Symphony Association announces
Heavenly Voices - Soloist Auditions
Gloria - Vivaldi
Magnificat in D - Bach
Maestro Ransom Wilson - Conductor

CASTING
2 Sopranos
1 Alto
1 Tenor
1 Bass

AUDITIONS
Auditions: October 25th & 26th, 2018 - 7:30pm 
Location: Frederick Loewe Hall, University of Redlands Campus, 1200 E. Colton Ave., Redlands, CA 92373 
(It is the building just West of the Memorial Chapel).

PRODUCTION DETAILS
Rehearsals: Wednesday April 3rd - 7:30pm, Friday April 5th - 2:30pm & 7:30pm 
Performance: Saturday April 6, 2019 - 8pm
Memorial Chapel, University of Redlands, 1200 E Colton Ave., Redlands CA 92373
*There is Soloist Contract Pay

REQUIREMENTS
VIVALDI - Gloria
2 Sopranos
1 Alto (contralto)
Audition pieces:
6. Domine Deus (Soprano)
10. Qui sedes ad dexteram Patris (Alto or Contralto)

BACH - Magnificat in D
2 Sopranos (1 high, 1 low)
1 Alto or Contralto
1 Tenor
1 Bass
Audition pieces:
2. Et exultavit spiritus meus (High Soprano)
3. Quia respexit humilitatem (Low Soprano)
5. Quia fecit mihi magna (Bass)
8. Deposuit potentes (Tenor)
9. Esurientes implevit bonis (Alto)

You should provide your own sheet music and be prepared to sing from both works if asked, plus a Classical selection of your own (i.e. not Broadway). An accompanist will be provided. No pre-recorded accompaniment or acapella singing will be allowed.

ADDITIONAL INFORMATION (909) 587-5565 or [email protected]


----------

